# Window vent visors??



## jtd (Aug 21, 2005)

First thing I did when I bought my Sport trac was Take these off, as I didnt like the looks of them, Then when it rained I realized they do serve a purpose, to keep the water from pouring in , if a window is slightly down when its raining.
Now I discover my wifes X-Trail is the same, if a window is slightly cracked open during rain the water pours down directly on the window controls.
Does anyone have these for a X-trail? are they availible in Canada?











Thanks, Todd


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm certain they're available - they'd just have to be. probably only from the dealer in Canada though.
I have them on our Tracker and on the strength (or lack thereof) of that experience, I'd never get those effing things again.
Noisy and the ones we have are very dark so they make for two pretty big blind-spots being right next to the A-pillars and all.
Call me crazy, but if it's raining, just shut the window. 
You see them on many vehicles though so what do I know? Maybe mine is more of a Tracker problem than a visor one. i don't know, but I ain't taking any chances either.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Nissan Vents*

I have the Nissan vents installed on all my Windows and love them.. in winter and summer. Purchased them via the dealer. This has been discussed in another area of the forum and I am sure ValBoo will let us know where!


Stephen


----------



## sd333 (May 17, 2005)

+-200$ at the dealer tax include


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

did not find much...

basically dealer, see below links:


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=95892&highlight=window 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=763575&highlight=window+deflector#post763575 








SCHESBH said:


> I have the Nissan vents installed on all my Windows and love them.. in winter and summer. Purchased them via the dealer. This has been discussed in another area of the forum and I am sure ValBoo will let us know where!
> 
> Stephen


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

Do a search on "vent visors".
There is some discussion about them there with Canada's Far East (aka Roger)


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

The dealer has them but they are the ones which fit under the window. The shades available through MaxDax.com are the ones that stick on, and they are about $47 with a shipping charge of about $45. Thinking about ordering these ones as I have heard the ones from nissan give some problem.

Greg


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Nissan*

On my Altima I had the VentShade that stuck on but over the years they flew off... MY X-Trail has the Nissan shades and I have had them a year without any problems. I actually prefer them to the VentShade. BUT you can't go wrong ordering anything from Leng at MaxDax!!! 

Stephen





Oreo said:


> The dealer has them but they are the ones which fit under the window. The shades available through MaxDax.com are the ones that stick on, and they are about $47 with a shipping charge of about $45. Thinking about ordering these ones as I have heard the ones from nissan give some problem.
> 
> Greg


----------



## sd333 (May 17, 2005)

I had the one that stick outside of the windows for my previous CR-V, never had problem with it. but be shure to clean carefully the surface before the installation

whith my X-trail i got one from the dealer. you install them inside the chanel window. i Found this model provide a more clean look as they are part of the truck not a part stick on. 

But the in-chanel provide more "Rattle" noise than the outside sticky one. somethime they make small noise in the chanel (micro-vibration) somethime when you roll down the window juste a bit (when it's raining) the window hit the vent shade making rattle. This can be avoid by rolling down the windows just at the begining of the vent, but sometime it's a pain with power windows.

anyway vent shade it's a must, no more super hot inside during summer, less fuggy windows during rain.


----------



## jtd (Aug 21, 2005)

Anybody have any pic.s of these on your Xtrail, my wifes not sure about these on her shiney new X trail  

Todd


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*I agree*

Once you have these.. whichever you decide on... you will love them! AS SD stated... winter/summer they are great!

If you want to see the nissan ones go to nissan.ca and look at the accessories for the new 2006 X-Trail.. they have a picture online.. also look in this forum for my pictures... and you will see mine with them as well.

Stephen







jtd said:


> Anybody have any pic.s of these on your Xtrail, my wifes not sure about these on her shiney new X trail
> 
> Todd


----------



## Kungpow (Aug 26, 2005)

I had the window visors and a bug deflector included with my X-trail to seal the deal when I purchased (albiet took a bit of haggling). 

They are Nissan stock so they are very slim and inline with the body. I've followed an X-trail a few weeks ago with an aftermarket and it looked awfully bulky when I was looking at it from behind.

Not sure how to post photos yet (of if I can yet?) but I'll show you a pic. Maybe your wife will be sold on them. They're the best in the rainy Vancouver weather!


----------



## Kungpow (Aug 26, 2005)

Jtd,
Here are some pics of the visors. I'm having difficulty getting the images to show up in the post, so here are the links.

Front View
http://www.imagestation.com/album/pictures.html?id=2121475233&idx=2

Closeup Front
http://www.imagestation.com/album/pictures.html?id=2121475233&idx=1

Closeup Back
http://www.imagestation.com/album/pictures.html?id=2121475233&idx=3

Side View
http://www.imagestation.com/album/pictures.html?id=2121475233&idx=5

Back View
http://www.imagestation.com/album/pictures.html?id=2121475233&idx=4


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Kungpow:

Unfortunately your trouble with the pics. are not over yet - - all the links go to one picture only - front driver's side.

I notice you're using Image "Station" - - 

I just posted my first pics recently and did so on advise from ValBoo, among others - - he told me that Image "Station" did not work for him and pointed me to IMageShack....

It was my first time using them (or even posting pics) and it worked perfect.....

Give them a try - it's a freebie.

Good luck = Roger


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Roger,

Click on the first link and then click on "View Album" and you'll see all pics.

Only one URL link was needed to view the photos


----------



## jtd (Aug 21, 2005)

Thats great Kungpow, just what i needed ,even the same colour X-Trail :thumbup: 

Thanks, Todd


----------



## Kungpow (Aug 26, 2005)

You're welcome!

Thanks for the suggestion, Roger. 
For the life of me I couldn't figure out why the photos were not showing up when I hit preview.

But it sounds like the visor photos are still accessible, so efforts were not wasted...

Thank you all again.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Kungpow said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, Roger.
> For the life of me I couldn't figure out why the photos were not showing up when I hit preview.
> ...


I'm just a novice at this, too  

Thanks to Jalal for more helpful info :thumbup: 

Cheers, guys = Roger


----------

